# Photos of goats, various stages of preg?



## Mrs1885 (Jan 27, 2019)

I've had people for the last month telling me that my 2 year old NDG mix is preggers. She's been with a couple wethers and 3 unrelated kids, 2 bucklings and a doeling. In November we were given a very confused long haired 3 year old NDG mix billy. He seems to think he's a sheep and spends his time with the two rams. He was raised from birth with a ram and donkey. He's sweet but the poor boy ain't right.

I did see him try to mount Lil a couple times but he'd put one hoof up and then walk away. The two bucklings would try to mount her once in a while but they're still so little I just didn't think they could even get close enough to reach her.

I've been telling everyone to leave my fat goats alone. And because she's so short she does look extra chubby. She just looked fat to me, not at all pregnant. Until this morning. Now I'm wondering if one of the baby boys could reach? The adult has only been here two months so if he is the guilty party she wouldn't be showing yet, would she? Does anyone have pictures of them in various stages of a first pregnancy?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 27, 2019)

Each goat is going to look and show differently when expecting. Some key facts...
-bucklings have successfully bred at 8 weeks of age.
-you won’t always witness the act.
-the only way to know for sure a goat is expecting is to do a blood test.

If I think of something else to add, I’ll post more.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait for hoof steps to arrive....
Even if the "poor guy ain't  right) ...and the two little bucklings were young.......they still have loaded guns  and are capable  of a drive by shooting !


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 27, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wait for hoof steps to arrive....
> Even if the "poor guy ain't  right) ...and the two little bucklings were young.......they still have loaded guns  and are capable  of a drive by shooting !



OMG it hurts when hot coffee sprays out your nose! A drive by shooting. Holy crap I haven't laughed that hard in ages!

Well I guess I need to see how old the boys are. :/


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 27, 2019)

Yepper, that's  what i used to call my ex husband ...on and off  that's  a drive by shooter for ya.!!!
Sorry about the hot coffee....but happy you got a chuckle....
Sounds like it's  it is time to seperate the doe's  and bucks.....


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 27, 2019)

Omgosh you're too funny! Well it sounds like the boys get their special day with the vet. Do a little snip snip.

I went back and looked and the babies went outside at 10 weeks in mid June. So I'm assuming Schmoo or Denny may be a daddy soon. Sneaky little turds. 

So I guess stay tuned for photo updates about party girl Lil. Jeez.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 1, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wait for hoof steps to arrive....
> Even if the "poor guy ain't  right) ...and the two little bucklings were young.......they still have loaded guns  and are capable  of a drive by shooting !



Oh. My. Gosh.

I think this comment almost made me die. I haven't laughed that hard in so long...So much for trying to sneak reading some threads in the office before I start work for the day


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2019)

You can draw blood and send out for pregnancy check. It is like $4
https://www.biopryn.com/biopryn-affiliate-laboratory-network/precision-diagnostics/


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 1, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> You can draw blood and send out for pregnancy check. It is like $4
> https://www.biopryn.com/biopryn-affiliate-laboratory-network/precision-diagnostics/




Wow!! That's crazy cheap. Thanks!!


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok noticed Lil has what I think is an udder with milk? It used to be flat but now is plumping up. I'm assuming this means I've been lying to myself all this time and she is indeed knocked up. Randy little baby billies. Grrrr...... Lesson learned. 

Attaching as many pics as I can for opinions. Not the greatest but she's a snarky little tart and doesn't like people too close to her.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 26, 2019)

From the rear. Dear God, please don't let something happen to me in public before I delete this photo. My mother would be mortified. Lol


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 26, 2019)

Standing over her


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2019)

Congratulations,  your going to be a goat ma  sure looks prego to me


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 26, 2019)

Lol. Yep I'm afraid so. Any idea what signs I need to watch for to bring her to her own birthing suite? :/  We are setting up a room and fenced yard for her today.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2019)

She will probably become friendlier or will go off by herself, don't  stress about her, feed her well, provide fresh water.....hay.......just go with the flow.
When was her last CDT shot done ?
Every one of my girls are diffrent, lol, some have been dram queens and some kid like nonthing...her lady parts don't  look like anything is going to happen at this moment....watch for puffy, some lubrication  or discharge, do you know how to check ligaments  ? ......maby you will just get a surprise one morning, lol.....just don't  stress, these goats LOVE to play doe code with you....


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 26, 2019)

She hasn't had a CDT since she was a baby and she's three now. Guessing I should vax everyone really. Have never checked ligaments myself but did a lot of reading and watched videos of births. 

Should I leave her with the herd until she delivers or move her when we see discharge? She is nust SO little that even at 3 years I'm scared to death she will have complications.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 26, 2019)

I would get the CDT done,  don't  worry about delivery....your not there yet.....
I would let her live normally like she has until you know you have feet ready to arrive.
One of my kids i had bought was pregnant at three months old...i stressed, worried, pulled my hair out, thought i was going to loose her...
I walked past her laying quietly by the play table, noticed a little clear discharge...so i picked her up and brought her to the kidding pen....within 30 minuts  she had Hope...they are both on my avatar .....
Nature is amazing,


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 26, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would get the CDT done,  don't  worry about delivery....your not there yet.....
> I would let her live normally like she has until you know you have feet ready to arrive.
> One of my kids i had bought was pregnant at three months old...i stressed, worried, pulled my hair out, thought i was going to loose her...
> I walked past her laying quietly by the play table, noticed a little clear discharge...so i picked her up and brought her to the kidding pen....within 30 minuts  she had Hope...they are both on my avatar .....
> Nature is amazing,


I would have lost my mind and had her admitted at the vet lol. I'm a sick wreck over this. I had wanted babies but I guess I wanted them to magically appear without ours being pregnant. I guess I've heard too many horror stories.   Your babies are gorgeous.

Thanks everyone. I'll grab vaccines today and run around stabbing everyone this afternoon. Lol


----------

